# Fishing report for Melbourne Beach



## smithbama1221

Caught 8 pomps...most were short, 15-20 whiting, some blues and 3 stingrays....one of which got me in the pinkie finger. Ouch! No sand fleas where we were. Caught all the fish on fresh shrimp and clams


----------



## CALABASA

Did you buy the clams or find your own? I would really like to find clams when I'm headed up that way to fish. Sandfleas sometimes are hard to find.


----------



## Fishwander

smithbama1221

Do you mean you finally got your pompano dinner ? 

LMAO

Fishwander


----------



## smithbama1221

CALABASA said:


> Did you buy the clams or find your own? I would really like to find clams when I'm headed up that way to fish. Sandfleas sometimes are hard to find.


Bought the clams at the Black Dog bait and tackle store. Also used live shrimp stored in my cooler on ice....they will keep a long time if you put them on some paper on top of the ice. 

As far as the pomp dinner goes....yes indeed ate those bad boys today and they were mighty tasty. For those who haven't had the pleasure of eating pompano it is hard to beat. White and tasty meat with little to no fishiness. Y'all be good.


----------



## myuo8o2

Hit Mebourne beach right after the high tide then SB Inlet. Saw many short pomps including 4 by myself. Very calm surf with clear water over both places. Overally fishing could only be rated as very slow. I did get 4 bull whitings at Melbourne close to shore but no luck at all for BK drum and keeper pomp.


----------



## smithbama1221

Thanks for the report. I am back at my home in Alabama for a few days then will be back next week to get after them again. Good luck guys


----------



## smithbama1221

Fished Melbourne Beach again today and caught 15 to 20 whiting and one 4 lb black drum. No pompano were caught by me or near me that I saw. It was fast and furious on the whiting, but frustrating that the pomps weren't around or biting. It was a beautiful day and was certainly better than working. Good luck guys....


----------



## myuo8o2

great job.
I hit North Jetty at Sebastian Inlet. It was very cold with NE wind blowing hard. The beach was unfishable. I sticked with the jetty end targeting blackdrum. Unfortunately, only site the 5 oz could hold the bottom was right corner which is usually a Cat city. Sure enough there were so many of them biting which gave bd no chance. Despite of harsh condition, a few hardcore anglers who were there were very happy, as there was blue fish festival going on all days. Almost every one who throwed something into water got a blue. There were some small macks biting on Sibiki, or Gotcha plug as well. The tally for me was too many cats, too many blues, and one big bd to take home for dinner. I got a revenge by one of those cats which sliced my finger open. I had to call the day when bd bite just started.


----------



## smithbama1221

myuo8o2 said:


> great job.
> I hit North Jetty at Sebastian Inlet. It was very cold with NE wind blowing hard. The beach was unfishable. I sticked with the jetty end targeting blackdrum. Unfortunately, only site the 5 oz could hold the bottom was right corner which is usually a Cat city. Sure enough there were so many of them biting which gave bd no chance. Despite of harsh condition, a few hardcore anglers who were there were very happy, as there was blue fish festival going on all days. Almost every one who throwed something into water got a blue. There were some small macks biting on Sibiki, or Gotcha plug as well. The tally for me was too many cats, too many blues, and one big bd to take home for dinner. I got a revenge by one of those cats which sliced my finger open. I had to call the day when bd bite just started.


Haven't fished Sebastian Inlet yet...kinda scared of all the crowds I hear about. I know the place is crawling with all kinds of different fish and I'm sure it takes some getting used to, but I would love to get out there and give it a try. If any of y'all have suggestions on where to fish at the inlet I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance.....Ken


----------



## solid7

smithbama1221 said:


> Haven't fished Sebastian Inlet yet...kinda scared of all the crowds I hear about. I know the place is crawling with all kinds of different fish and I'm sure it takes some getting used to, but I would love to get out there and give it a try. If any of y'all have suggestions on where to fish at the inlet I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance.....Ken


Everyone bitches about the crowds on the piers, but the surf fishing is unbeatable... and there is ALWAYS room on the beach. If you learn how to fish the Sebastian surf, (which does take a bit of time) you will find that it is one of the best kept fishing secrets in the area. Absolutely no point in fighting pier hogs on most any given day. (so long as you can hold botom - which isn't usually a problem, seeing how deep it is in many areas) And there are ALWAYS big fish at the inlet...

I live in the Indialantic area, and I find that the best fishing around here starts at Ocean ave in Melbourne Beach, and just keeps getting better as you approach the inlet. (and beyond, of course!)


----------



## fishhook54

planing and trip down what do you mean learn to fish surf? tks


----------



## solid7

fishhoo1954 said:


> planing and trip down what do you mean learn to fish surf? tks


It's an inlet... Lots of rocks, and deep water.

Lots of big fish to be had, but the old saying applies... The greater the risk, the greater the return.

Just sayin... It ain't your normal beach fishing. Even the most experienced surf fisherman is going to lose lots of tackle. But it always seems to be worth it...


----------



## smithbama1221

Thanks solid....I am going to fish SI for sure. I am planning on dragging my boat down there some time and getting on some of the big reds that are to be had at night, just have been too lazy lately. Been wearing the whiting out lately on Cocoa Beach. Hate to complain when I am catching fish left and right, but would like to catch something other than whiting...last two trips was all I caught.


----------



## solid7

smithbama1221 said:


> Hate to complain when I am catching fish left and right, but would like to catch something other than whiting...last two trips was all I caught.


OMG... I caught over 40 big whiting on EACH of my last 2 trips out. (each of them less than 3 hours in the water)

I haven't caught a pompano in over 2 weeks. But then again, I haven't been to the inlet.


----------



## skelton92

Just joined the thread. Me and my son usually fish at Spessard Holland Beach Park every weekend. Last time I was there was Saturday, April 23rd at sunrise. I caught my very first Permit that day. No joke. It was 20" long. We also caught a mess of whiting. We were using cut up live clams as well as a variety of Fishbites manufactured by Carr Specialty Baits, Inc. 

Actually I caught more on the Fishbites and they are a life-saver if you are fishing with kids because the stuff stays on the hook. I don't have to bait hooks every 5 minutes now. I love the stuff. You can get it at Black Dog Bait & Tackle.

Has anyone been fishing this area recently. What are your recommendations on where and when to fish? I prefer the early morning regardless of the tide. I don't care for the crowds that start bombarding the beaches around 10:30am.


----------



## solid7

skelton92 said:


> Has anyone been fishing this area recently. What are your recommendations on where and when to fish? I prefer the early morning regardless of the tide. I don't care for the crowds that start bombarding the beaches around 10:30am.


Surf has been NASTY lately, (we are talking 3 weeks) but there occasional moments of calm. As you noted, early morning and evening, but you are not technically supposed to be on the beach before sunrise, or after sunset. You can be ticketed, and there are always sheriff in the area. The crowds are horrible, and I wouldn't suggest any day after 8 AM during beach months. (May through October)

There is an access just north of Spessard Holland South, but before you get to Spessard Holland North. Check it out. 

This beach is AWESOME in the cold months. It is a nice soft sand beach, and there always seems to be something biting. Haven't caught any permit there, but I do frequent the area. PM me, and maybe we can meet up sometime.


----------



## Fishwander

skelton92

You might want to hook up with solid7 and get the lay of the land.
I know you must be looking for good local information since you dredged up a post from 1/31/11.
You might consider a clam sandwich tokeep fresh baits on the hook:small strip of fishbites, a piece of fresh clam , followed by another small piece of fishbites. That way the clam exudes fresh flavor in the water , and the fishbites keeps the clam on the hook ; your hook has bait on all the time and you don't have to keep checking it.
Just a thought.. IMHO

Fishwander


----------



## skelton92

Thanks for replying. My son and I went fishing last saturday (5/7). We got to Spessard Holland Beach Park about an hour after daylight and fished for a few hours. We caught 2 pompano that measured about 16" each and about a half a dozen whiting along with some cats, ladies, sailors choice. Took most of them on live clams halved and a couple on fishbites. Overall we had a decisious time if you know what I mean.

I have been experimenting with the fishbites. We have tried several colors (white, yellow, orange and pink) and flavors (clam, shrimp and crab). Haven't tried the squid yet. I have had the best luck with white clam. I am hoping to get out there tomorrow morning but we will have to see. Keep in touch.


----------



## skelton92

Sorry.


----------



## skelton92

Fishwander said:


> skelton92
> 
> You might consider a clam sandwich tokeep fresh baits on the hook:small strip of fishbites, a piece of fresh clam , followed by another small piece of fishbites. That way the clam exudes fresh flavor in the water , and the fishbites keeps the clam on the hook ; your hook has bait on all the time and you don't have to keep checking it.
> Just a thought.. IMHO
> 
> Fishwander



A clam sandwich. What a great idea. Do you use the whole clam? Live or frozen? What are your suggestions? And what type and size hook would you reccommend on a hi-lo rig?


----------



## skelton92

solid7 said:


> Surf has been NASTY lately, (we are talking 3 weeks) but there occasional moments of calm. As you noted, early morning and evening, but you are not technically supposed to be on the beach before sunrise, or after sunset. You can be ticketed, and there are always sheriff in the area. The crowds are horrible, and I wouldn't suggest any day after 8 AM during beach months. (May through October)
> 
> There is an access just north of Spessard Holland South, but before you get to Spessard Holland North. Check it out.
> 
> This beach is AWESOME in the cold months. It is a nice soft sand beach, and there always seems to be something biting. Haven't caught any permit there, but I do frequent the area. PM me, and maybe we can meet up sometime.


I am glad you replied. Thanks for the fishin' spot suggestion. Maybe I will get a chance to visit it this weekend. What bait are you having the most luck with and what kind of fishing rig are you using. I use a hi/lo rig w/ 2/0 khale hooks and 3 oz pyramid weight. I am using a 7' Penn and 8' Shimano spinning combos. Live clam halved and fishbites have been my choice of bait. What are your suggestions?


----------



## solid7

skelton92 said:


> I am glad you replied. Thanks for the fishin' spot suggestion. Maybe I will get a chance to visit it this weekend. What bait are you having the most luck with and what kind of fishing rig are you using. I use a hi/lo rig w/ 2/0 khale hooks and 3 oz pyramid weight. I am using a 7' Penn and 8' Shimano spinning combos. Live clam halved and fishbites have been my choice of bait. What are your suggestions?


Live or frozen clams don't make a tremendous difference. I use salted clams, cause they stay on better. Sand fleas also are a winner. You can cut bait if you want to mix it up a bit. Hi-Lo, or long leader fish finder.

Your hooks will be fine, but I prefer smaller. Kahles in bronze are always a winner, (I prefer either a #4 or a #1) but Owner light mutu circle hooks are good, also. (size 1/0) Word to the wise, however - bronze Kahles, while the most productive for pompano in the surf, are also only good for one trip out. You can try to keep them clean and sharp, but they dull VERY easy, and they also get brittle and break after a few uses, in many cases.

I have a vastly different style and system of fishing than many/most around here, so we might just wanna meet up sometime...


----------



## skelton92

solid7 said:


> Live or frozen clams don't make a tremendous difference. I use salted clams, cause they stay on better. Sand fleas also are a winner. You can cut bait if you want to mix it up a bit. Hi-Lo, or long leader fish finder.
> 
> Your hooks will be fine, but I prefer smaller. Kahles in bronze are always a winner, (I prefer either a #4 or a #1) but Owner light mutu circle hooks are good, also. (size 1/0) Word to the wise, however - bronze Kahles, while the most productive for pompano in the surf, are also only good for one trip out. You can try to keep them clean and sharp, but they dull VERY easy, and they also get brittle and break after a few uses, in many cases.
> 
> I have a vastly different style and system of fishing than many/most around here, so we might just wanna meet up sometime...


Where do I get salted clams? How do you make a long leader fish finder rig? Been fishing lately? I plan on going early Saturday (5/21) morning for a few hours. My dad is also coming in next week and he wants to fish the surf but he is not very steady on his feet since his stroke. Where is the best beach access that has the shortest distance and flatest path to the surf?


----------



## solid7

skelton92 said:


> Where do I get salted clams?


You don't get, you make. Search this forum for info. Or, I can show you in person...




skelton92 said:


> How do you make a long leader fish finder rig?


See parts 2 & 3 of reply #1.



skelton92 said:


> Been fishing lately?


No, it has been weeks. Surf not good here lately. This week, we had a NASTY outbreak of jellyfish. (they are the hurting kind) There were so many, it looked like trash weed in the surf - but it wasn't. They were stacked top to bottom in the water column, almost 50 yards out - and they were in the surf from Cocoa Beach to Sebastian inlet. 




skelton92 said:


> I plan on going early Saturday (5/21) morning for a few hours. My dad is also coming in next week and he wants to fish the surf but he is not very steady on his feet since his stroke. Where is the best beach access that has the shortest distance and flatest path to the surf?


I probably won't make Saturday, but PM me, and we can trade details. My father in law will be here in 2 weeks, and I am going to use that as an excuse to get out a whole lot.

There is no "flat" beach access in the area, (because the entire coastline is built on a dune, unlike our friends on the Gulf Coast) but you will find a handicap accessible ramp at both Spessard Holland beaches. (North and South) That's as good a beach as any for fishing, but remember what I said earlier - it is a madhouse in the summer months. You can just about plan on taking the stairs on any other beach.


----------

